# More Morelia Viridis photos



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

...in 2005 with a Biak local female and a CB mutt type male.
The kids from this clutch are two years old now and look incredible!

This is one of my hold back males.










This is one of my hold back females.










All the animals from this clutch have morphed out to be very nice looking critters!
If you are into the designer type critters that is!

Here are the same two animals as hatchlings in the same order male then female for those that might be interested.



















Thanks for looking!

Greg


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow man very nice they look like sour Skittles candy lOl.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What do snakes like this cost Sir?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very impressive.
Thanks for sharing these pics


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> What do snakes like this cost Sir?


The cost on animals like this, are in the 2k to 4k for males and 4 k to 8k for females.

Thanks for the kind words, and I hope everyone has enjoyed the pics!

Greg


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Greg Stephens said:


> What do snakes like this cost Sir?


The cost on animals like this, are in the 2k to 4k for males and 4 k to 8k for females.

Thanks for the kind words, and I hope everyone has enjoyed the pics!

Greg
[/quote]

is that for breeding sizes/ adults to subadults or for juvis?

i love the look of the redish snake i nthe 3rd pic


----------



## Greg Stephens (Sep 30, 2006)

Nope I held back, five animals from this clutch and those would be the price if I was to sell them.
In fact recently a female from this clutch just sold by the prevous owner for 5k.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow - those snakes are absolutely stunning!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Greg Stephens said:


> What do snakes like this cost Sir?


The cost on animals like this, are in the 2k to 4k for males and 4 k to 8k for females.

Thanks for the kind words, and I hope everyone has enjoyed the pics!

Greg
[/quote]

Wow-Wasn't expecting that....Thanks for the info...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> Wow - those snakes are absolutely stunning!


agreed awsome snakes


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fantastic looking animals. And I bet they're even more stunning in person. True show pieces. Too bad I'll never be able to afford one.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

holy dump the first two are just amazing. nice job man!







so are they having more morphs come out like the balls do? by far more stunning then any balls i have ever seen though. again nice job man.


----------

